# Getting back in the saddle



## McGee (Oct 19, 2019)

Saturday's lesson is done! The horse I'm going to ride is an old gelding at the tender age of 22 years. He is so calm (read: lazy) and just the perfect horse for me to start out with :mrgreen: I need to be really assertive/firm before he does anything, and his trot/canter is so very relaxed. I haven't tried gallop yet, but that'll come soon enough. 

I also had a tryout lesson this Tuesday as well, and that didn't end too well. I accidentally set the horse in gallop, which I wasn't prepared for, and I got such a shock that I fell off the horse and rolled into the barrier. Thank goodness for helmets... I had really sore knees and lower back for a few days, and the next day I started getting a headache. Naturally, thinking it could be a concussion, I went to the doctor, but he said there was no actual damage and that it was just a blow to the head. 

But _today_ ended really well, and I am super excited about continuing :mrgreen:


----------



## McGee (Oct 19, 2019)

A small update, though there's not much new to report. Yesterday went great! I arrived at the stables about an hour before my lesson started (public transport) and got to pet a horse I'm deeply in love with. It kept demanding attention and was overall a real sweetheart. 

I was able to tack up "my" horse almost entirely by myself, with only a bit of help with the bridle. The lesson itself went really well, according to my instructor. I trotted/cantered for most of it, but also trained my ability to steer the horse by doing a small slalom exercise. This could use a biiiit more polish, but we'll take care of that in future lessons.

Still excited for more lessons to come :mrgreen:


----------



## McGee (Oct 19, 2019)

It's been a while since I updated this thread. Not for lack of progress, however! Over the last few Saturdays, I have learned a lot, mostly about steering/directing "my" horse and "gripping" the saddle by leaning back, back, baaaaaack. Which is very hard, goodness. I feel like I'm sliding off whenever I get so far back that my trainer is pleased. But I'm assuming it will come in time, getting used to being so far back  

A few Saturdays back, during the last 5-10 minutes of the lesson where we just walk, I was asked if I wanted to ride without saddle. I politely declined - riding without saddle is still a bit too intimidating for me, haha. I did, however, spend those 5-10 minutes riding without the stirrups. Scary, but amazing to feel the horse in a whole new way!  

I've been given a teaser for this next Saturday - there will be slalom involved, and I'm looking forward to it :mrgreen:


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Welcome back to horses. Sounds like you are having fun. 

In another thread we were discussing posture and horses, specifically the seat bones. You'll get it, enjoy the ride.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Good to see that you are still enjoying your lessons even after a fall. It happens sometimes and good to be able get back up and move on.


----------



## McGee (Oct 19, 2019)

jgnmoose said:


> Welcome back to horses. Sounds like you are having fun.
> 
> In another thread we were discussing posture and horses, specifically the seat bones. You'll get it, enjoy the ride.


Thank you!! I'm having so much fun  



LoriF said:


> Good to see that you are still enjoying your lessons even after a fall. It happens sometimes and good to be able get back up and move on.


My mom has always said that a good rider has fallen off the horse 100 times. So I only need 99 falls more :lol:

Today was a bit disappointing. I couldn't get the horse to trot/canter as easily as usual. He has learned that I'm afraid of hurting him, so he knows how to manipulate me :lol: But when I do get him to trot/canter, he does it like a dream :loveshower: 
We were supposed to do slalom today, but didn't get around to it. One of the other riders - a 5-7 year old girl - fell off her pony, and while she did cry, she got back in the saddle after having spilled her tears. Rock on, little girl, rock on :mrgreen:


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

McGee said:


> riding without saddle is still a bit too intimidating for me, haha. I did, however, spend those 5-10 minutes riding without the stirrups. Scary, but amazing to feel the horse in a whole new way!
> 
> I've been given a teaser for this next Saturday - there will be slalom involved, and I'm looking forward to it :mrgreen:



Congrats on making progress in your lessons! And especially after a fall like that! Very impressive. What is slalom? In the US that's a skiing term, so I'm wondering what that means in terms of horses in your country. So fun to hear from people of other countries and cultures!  

I too am declining bareback riding as I get used to riding regularly again. I did a lot of bareback riding--even on trails--in the past, but now that I'm in my late 40's it's just too scary. I am working on riding a few minutes at the end of each ride without stirrups though, just like you. It does feel amazing, at least until the horse turns and you feel like you're sliding off the other way.


----------



## McGee (Oct 19, 2019)

Animalia said:


> Congrats on making progress in your lessons! And especially after a fall like that! Very impressive. What is slalom? In the US that's a skiing term, so I'm wondering what that means in terms of horses in your country. So fun to hear from people of other countries and cultures!
> 
> I too am declining bareback riding as I get used to riding regularly again. I did a lot of bareback riding--even on trails--in the past, but now that I'm in my late 40's it's just too scary. I am working on riding a few minutes at the end of each ride without stirrups though, just like you. It does feel amazing, at least until the horse turns and you feel like you're sliding off the other way.


Thank you!  Oh, I didn't know that 'slalom' wasn't the right word - my apologies. But what I mean by slalom is like, following a pattern, sort of? Like, steer left for a bit, then right, while you're avoiding obstacles (in this case just plastic cones on the ground). 

Cool that you've done bareback riding - the thought utterly scares me  But a friend of mine says it feels absolutely incredible, so of course, I gotta try it at some point!


----------

